# can bloating cause hip/lower back and hamstring pain??



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,I have been trying to figure out why I have been getting a lot of pain around my hip/lower back and hamstring area. I have had problems with intestinal gas for over 2 years now, but never experienced this degree of pain before. I originally thought it might be something I am eating and still wonder if eating too many veggies/nuts would contribute to the gas problem? Now I wonder if the reason my muscles are in such pain is because of the strain they are under due to the bloating from the gas? What do you think? Also...if that is the case, anyone got any brilliant ideas how I can address this either through dietary modifications and/or exercise to strengthen my back/hip muscles? Would the hypnotherapy help with this at all? Any thoughts welcome from those that have had this and figured out what works for it- the pain is driving me crazy!! I feel like I am 90 years old..but carrying a baby full of gas around with me! Thanks a lot...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, snoopy. I can't necessarily answer all your questions. However, I will say that I am awaiting my results from my X-rays of the hip and lumbar spine - finally taken after many bouts of severe pain and stiffness. So perhaps I can relate a bit. I may also have an entrapped nerve in my right groin. FYI, supposedly (from an article I read that a BB member posted a while back), the entrapped nerve "may" be caused by swelling up of the abdomen (e.g., pregnancy). I often have an attack of pain in the lower right after I've been bloating a lot (long story). Who knows?! Good luck on your mission to discover the source of your pain!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, snoopy. I can't necessarily answer all your questions. However, I will say that I am awaiting my results from my X-rays of the hip and lumbar spine - finally taken after many bouts of severe pain and stiffness. So perhaps I can relate a bit. I may also have an entrapped nerve in my right groin. FYI, supposedly (from an article I read that a BB member posted a while back), the entrapped nerve "may" be caused by swelling up of the abdomen (e.g., pregnancy). I often have an attack of pain in the lower right after I've been bloating a lot (long story). Who knows?! Good luck on your mission to discover the source of your pain!


----------



## turk (Jun 24, 2001)

I just had xrays of the hip and am awaiting the results. I have had IBS for 3-1/2 years and the bloating has not gone down once. The IBS wasn't diagnosed until 1-1/2 years ago after going through 4 specialists. I have had every test known to man and then some. Unfortunately, the bloating is always present. I am on my feet all day at work, but know my hip seems to be giving pain throughout my entire leg. There are times I find it hard to walk. Hopefully, the xrays will show something.I really don't know if there is a relationship here, but I mean to find out. I know that there is a relationship between IBC and COPD Which has just lately come out.I would like nothing more than to get rid of the bloating.turk


----------



## turk (Jun 24, 2001)

I just had xrays of the hip and am awaiting the results. I have had IBS for 3-1/2 years and the bloating has not gone down once. The IBS wasn't diagnosed until 1-1/2 years ago after going through 4 specialists. I have had every test known to man and then some. Unfortunately, the bloating is always present. I am on my feet all day at work, but know my hip seems to be giving pain throughout my entire leg. There are times I find it hard to walk. Hopefully, the xrays will show something.I really don't know if there is a relationship here, but I mean to find out. I know that there is a relationship between IBC and COPD Which has just lately come out.I would like nothing more than to get rid of the bloating.turk


----------



## cook (Dec 2, 2000)

I have had this problem off & on through the years but didn't know it was gas for the longest time. Sometimes it is from diet & sometimes I don't know what it is from. When it gets unbearable I have to get in the bathtub and just lay there for awhile. It relieves it right away, but sometimes don;t last very long when you get out. You will just have to experiment with your diet, because besides the obvious things like beans, broccoli, etc., eveyone is different. I haven't had one of those spells for along time, but I definitely remember how painful they are. Before I knew it was gas, I have gone to the emergency room and the gave me shots. aaaaAll that did is drug me and it kept on hurting. Wish you well.


----------



## cook (Dec 2, 2000)

I have had this problem off & on through the years but didn't know it was gas for the longest time. Sometimes it is from diet & sometimes I don't know what it is from. When it gets unbearable I have to get in the bathtub and just lay there for awhile. It relieves it right away, but sometimes don;t last very long when you get out. You will just have to experiment with your diet, because besides the obvious things like beans, broccoli, etc., eveyone is different. I haven't had one of those spells for along time, but I definitely remember how painful they are. Before I knew it was gas, I have gone to the emergency room and the gave me shots. aaaaAll that did is drug me and it kept on hurting. Wish you well.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

turk - what is IBC (IBS-C?) and COPD?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

turk - what is IBC (IBS-C?) and COPD?


----------



## turk (Jun 24, 2001)

I goofed. IBS ( Irritable Bowl syndrom) which most of us have and COPD (Cronic Obstrutive Pulminary Disease) whic includes asphma, bronkitis and emphasema ( it would help if I could spell). Anyway, just recently test have shown a relation between IBS and COPD. If one stops to think about it, it is quite obvious. If I have pressure in my abdominal cavity (IBS) then it will make the lungs work harder to get and transfer the oxygen. If something is pressing on my stomach and chest, it will make breathing harder...common sense. I've got both and my bloating hasn't decreased in over 3 years. Just 8 months ago I came down With emphasema. I have checked my foods and even water gives a stuffed feeling. I am at a loss of what to do.turk


----------



## turk (Jun 24, 2001)

I goofed. IBS ( Irritable Bowl syndrom) which most of us have and COPD (Cronic Obstrutive Pulminary Disease) whic includes asphma, bronkitis and emphasema ( it would help if I could spell). Anyway, just recently test have shown a relation between IBS and COPD. If one stops to think about it, it is quite obvious. If I have pressure in my abdominal cavity (IBS) then it will make the lungs work harder to get and transfer the oxygen. If something is pressing on my stomach and chest, it will make breathing harder...common sense. I've got both and my bloating hasn't decreased in over 3 years. Just 8 months ago I came down With emphasema. I have checked my foods and even water gives a stuffed feeling. I am at a loss of what to do.turk


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Okay, HipJan, now this is uncanny. I just read your post talking about your groin pain - entrapped nerve - and being pregnant. I think this is what I had when I was pregnant (only it was on my left side). Did it, and does it, still hurt when you lie on your back and cough with your legs straight out? Ouch! It actually has done this on both sides, but primarily my left. I have to draw my knees up when I cough lying down. No doctor has definitely felt anything, but my gyno thought it could be an inguinal hernia, so I went and bought this silly apparatus when I was pregnant. I had to wear it at work and sometimes I would stand on my right leg while I perched my left foot about knee height while standing in one place too long. After my second pregnancy, I had to quit work a few weeks early, it hurt so much before my delivery. One girl at work used to call me a stork - but I think she meant flamingo.Mine (pain) stayed in my groin, but I do have lower back pain which is separate from the groin pain, but seems to be related to my bloating. I'm going to check with my doctor to see if it could be a lower disc problem which runs in my family.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Okay, HipJan, now this is uncanny. I just read your post talking about your groin pain - entrapped nerve - and being pregnant. I think this is what I had when I was pregnant (only it was on my left side). Did it, and does it, still hurt when you lie on your back and cough with your legs straight out? Ouch! It actually has done this on both sides, but primarily my left. I have to draw my knees up when I cough lying down. No doctor has definitely felt anything, but my gyno thought it could be an inguinal hernia, so I went and bought this silly apparatus when I was pregnant. I had to wear it at work and sometimes I would stand on my right leg while I perched my left foot about knee height while standing in one place too long. After my second pregnancy, I had to quit work a few weeks early, it hurt so much before my delivery. One girl at work used to call me a stork - but I think she meant flamingo.Mine (pain) stayed in my groin, but I do have lower back pain which is separate from the groin pain, but seems to be related to my bloating. I'm going to check with my doctor to see if it could be a lower disc problem which runs in my family.


----------

